#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  мантра "ом-мани-пад-ме-хум" на санскрите.. плиз, помогите!

## Юленька

Здравствуйте! Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью, потому что уже весь инет обыскала - никак не могу найти написание мантры ом-мани-пад-ме-хум на санскрите. Вот попала на Ваш сайт и думаю, может, Вы мне могли бы помочь. Где можно найти такую информацию или может, Вам изветсно написание?
В любом случае, спаисбо за внимание.
С уважением, Юлия.

----------


## До

Насколько я знаю на Devanagari её не пишут. Пишут на так называемом Ranjana:

Поэтому наверняка вы её видели много раз, просто не знали, что это санскрит.

----------


## Echo

Привет!



> мантры ом-мани-пад-ме-хум на санскрите


Кажись так.

----------


## Шуня

http://images.google.com.ua/images?q=om+mani+peme+hung
здесь много хороших и разных ом мани  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> http://images.google.com.ua/images?q=om+mani+peme+hung


на первой странице результатов поиска видел только тибетские написания

----------


## Юленька

Огромное спасибо!!! Вы даже не представляете, как мне помогли!!!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Gasyoun

Слава, слава

----------


## Gasyoun

Могу сказать еще раз: я считаю,что таблицы очень хороший
способ подачи грамматического материала,в частности и
особенно,конечно,такого как парадигмы.Однако для этого нужны конечно
ХОРОШИЕ таблицы: они должны быть ПРОСТЫЕ (!), ясные, понятные. Увы!
Ваши таблицы не такие.Некоторые пункты непонятны.Другие понятны, но С
ТРУДОМ,и только если знаешь санскрит (а тогда зачем таблица?).Сама
последовательность таблиц кажется странной.Почему,например,сначала
дается перфект,а настоящее время потом.Какие-то странноватые
сокращения,и не упорядоченные. Изучить все Ваши таблицы у меня нет
физической возможности.

----------


## До

> Могу сказать еще раз: я считаю, что таблицы очень хороший способ подачи грамматического материала,в частности и особенно, конечно, такого как парадигмы. Однако для этого нужны конечно ХОРОШИЕ таблицы: они должны быть ПРОСТЫЕ (!), ясные, понятные. Увы! Ваши таблицы не такие. Некоторые пункты непонятны. Другие понятны, но С ТРУДОМ,и только если знаешь санскрит (а тогда зачем таблица?). Сама последовательность таблиц кажется странной. Почему, например,сначала
> дается перфект, а настоящее время потом. Какие-то странноватые сокращения, и не упорядоченные. Изучить все Ваши таблицы у меня нет физической возможности.


Gasyoun, по-моему вы ошиблись тредом, вам надо в этот: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....488#post101488

----------

